# FREE Synth Plugins & Patches



## synthpunk

My Best Free Synth Plugins List...

Tytel Helm
Freeware Analog Synth
http://tytel.org/helm/

Dexed
Free 6 Operator FM synth
http://asb2m10.github.io/dexed/
sound banks
http://tinyurl.com/h2cg7en
*http://tinyurl.com/hgt4wl4*

U-he Beatzille
Visual analog modular synth, limited version of U-he Bazille.
http://bedroomproducersblog.com/2016/10/18/u-he-beatzille-free-2/

U-he Tyrell N6
Poly Virtual Analog Synth. Good as tears in the rain.
https://www.u-he.com/cms/tyrelln6

U-he Podolski
Simple Virtual Analog synth, surprisingly good and useful
https://www.u-he.com/cms/podolski

U-he Zebralette
https://www.u-he.com/cms/zebralette

Disco DSP OB-Xd
Virtual Analog Oberheim Synth
http://www.discodsp.com/obxd/

Tal Uno-62
Virtual Juno Synthesizer (older version of commercial product)
https://tal-software.com/products/tal-u-no-62

Daichi Synth1
Virtual Analog Synth based on Nordlead
http://www.geocities.jp/daichi1969/softsynth/#downmac

Greenoak Crystal
Digital Soft Synth (FM, Wave, Granular)
http://www.greenoak.com/crystal/dnld2.html

Logic users, built in synths (yes you are paying for the DAW)
Alchemy2, Retrosynth, ES2, Sculpture, etc. all very powerful options as are other synth that come with other DAWS.

Please feel free to add others, comment, etc. and Enjoy!!


----------



## zippie

Great list! I'd also add Zebralette from U-he. A great learning synth, at least for me!


----------



## synthpunk

I knew I would forget some good ones ! Tx

Added U-he Zebralette & U-he RE-Pro1 Betaware



zippie said:


> Great list! I'd also add Zebralette from U-he. A great learning synth, at least for me!


----------



## DSmolken

A few I've used here and there:


Futucraft Kairatune (subtractive monosynth)

Hinton & Fairchild FMetal (simple FM)

Full Bucket Nabla (string machine emulation)

Full Bucket Scrooo (formant filter synth)

and more specialized:

Plogue Alter/Ego (voice synth, but good for lots of abstract weirdness)

Saltline Drzewo Korzenie (kick and clap synths)


----------



## evilantal

These get used here as well...

ML-VST PG-8X
Siegfried Kullmann SQ8L (32-bit only, though)


----------



## synthpunk

and p.c. only still ? But it does do a great Ensoniq!



evilantal said:


> These get used here as well...
> Siegfried Kullmann SQ8L (32-bit only, though)


----------



## synthpunk

Added Built in DAW synths.


----------



## passsacaglia

You're the man !


----------



## toddkedwards

Thanks for the list @synthpunk.


----------



## BigImpactSound

SQl8 is very nice.

I would also like to add this one: https://sites.google.com/site/mlvst0/
I used to have a real Jx8p and sold it after having found this VST!


----------



## synthpunk

Fond memories of my old MKS-70/PG-800. Did me so well.



BigImpactSound said:


> SQl8 is very nice.
> 
> I would also like to add this one: https://sites.google.com/site/mlvst0/
> I used to have a real Jx8p and sold it after having found this VST!


----------



## creativeforge

Anyone knows of a Korg Trinity (first edition, not V3), or Alesis QS8 vi?


----------



## synthpunk

Not any free romplers out there that I know of Andre. The closest was probably Air Expander2 which was just $1 recently over the summer but I see the price is back up to normal now. You can pick up a good hardware rompler module pretty cheap on your local craigslist, reverb, and Ebay ie The Roland JV series, etc. But I think most people these days are using there Kontakt carte blanche.



creativeforge said:


> Anyone knows of a Korg Trinity (first edition, not V3), or Alesis QS8 vi?


----------



## evilantal

This is a pretty good free rompler...
http://www.samplescience.ca/2016/01/orion-sound-module.html?m=1


----------



## ZeroZero

I suppose people know KVR? 

http://www.kvraudio.com/q.php?search=1&q=&tg[]=1


----------



## evilantal

ZeroZero said:


> I suppose people know KVR?



It's much easier getting opinions on which ones are worth the effort from people here than trawling through the entire KVR database and trying each one 

The $1 AIR XPand deal is still on at AudioDeluxe btw..
https://www.audiodeluxe.com/products/virtual-instruments/air-xpand2


----------



## Mikelo

Oldie but goodie.... http://www.superwavesynths.com/p8


----------



## creativeforge

i JUST FOUND THIS TOO:
http://www.pluginboutique.com/categories/4-Synth?free=true


----------



## synthpunk

TOP 25 FREE VST PLUGINS FOR 2016

http://bedroomproducersblog.com/2016/12/29/free-vst-plugins-2016/


----------



## Syneast

No best free synths list is complete without Synth1:
https://www.kvraudio.com/product/synth1-by-ichiro-toda

...or Oatmeal:
https://www.kvraudio.com/product/oatmeal_by_fuzzpilz
http://www.groovelastig.de/files/fuzzpilz/buzz.htm

...or TAL NoiseMaker:
https://tal-software.com/products/tal-noisemaker


----------



## maro

Maybe Linplug Free Alpha. 
http://bedroomproducersblog.com/2014/03/25/linplug-freealpha/


----------



## synthpunk

The Unfinished Box of Delights.
FREE patches for Omnishere, Zebra, Zebra HZ, Uno-LX, Absyth, Diva, FM-8, Massive, Serum, Tyrell N6, Massive.

The Omnisphere drones & atmospheres are in particular very good in my opinion.

http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/free/


----------



## lux

Tone 2 Firebird, killer
https://www.tone2.com/html/firebird.html

KK Synths, some nice surprises if you're after vintage tones
http://kx77free.free.fr/English-page-vst.html


----------



## synthpunk

HY Mono (Based on on SEM)
http://hyakken.moo.jp/WordPress/product/hy-mono/


----------



## synthpunk

Disco DSP has updated OBXD to version 1.4. FYI

https://www.discodsp.com/obxd/


----------



## sazema

Mikelo said:


> Oldie but goodie.... http://www.superwavesynths.com/p8


Actually SuperWave company has good sounding synths, and I don't get it why still only x86.


----------



## synthpunk

Free Arturia Matrix 12-V Soundset Iconic Vibration

https://www.arturia.com/products/ma...v-iconic-vibration_picture2-greenbutton#sound


----------



## synthpunk

Sinnah Softsynth
http://nusofting.liqihsynth.com/Sinnah_VA_synth.html


----------



## synthpunk

25 free U-he Beatzille/Bazille Presets
https://www.manmakesnoise.com/freebies


----------



## Kuusniemi

synthpunk said:


> 25 free U-he Beatzille/Bazille Presets
> https://www.manmakesnoise.com/freebies


Thanks for posting this synthpunk! I'd forgotten to do that.


----------



## Aditya.inHim

SYLERUM1 is a FREE 41 SERUM PRESETS which is inspired by Lennar Digital Sylenth1

I am NEW in sound design world and just was trying to digging Serum, so I learning from the easier soft synth that I know, Sylenth1, and I tried to re-create sylenth (demo) presets in Serum.

You can download here :
http://www.inhimproduction.com/blogs/free-xfer-serum-presets-sylerum1


----------



## Vin

http://midissonance.com/soundsets/omnispherexlv


----------



## creativeforge

Just ran into this today, worth a visit (various formats)! 

http://99sounds.org/free-sound-effects/

Amazing little treasures can be found, and you can also donate to support the contributors.


----------



## akox

Hey guys!

We also have a free soundset for U-He Zebra², called https://originsofaudio.com/product/zebramatic/ (Zebramatic), which is free (zero price), and contains over 100 presets. We also have our https://originsofaudio.com/inspire/ (Inspire) section, in which you will find free presets for Zebra² and Serum!

Have fun and keep on composing!
Alex


----------



## Aditya.inHim

ZERRUM : FREE SERUM PRESETS Inspired by ZEDD

ZERRUM is 32 FREE PRESETS inspired by one of the best Electro Music Producer, ZEDD.
I am so excited to trying get ZEDD sounds with SERUM.

Download here :
http://www.inhimproduction.com/blogs/free-xfer-serum-presets-zerrum





Are you happy with this presets? Please support with joining My Patreon here :
https://www.patreon.com/user?u=5389565

God bless


----------



## nordicguy

Left side ones.
Cleaver!
Synth (but not only) -
http://www.thepiz.org/mralias2/
Patch -
http://www.kyhon.com


----------



## TheUnfinished

I just updated my Free page with some new sounds. 

http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/free/


----------



## synthpunk

Sinevibes Zap simple audio triggered noisemaker. Free
http://www.sinevib.es/zap/


----------



## synthpunk

ISW Super Audio Boy is free (mini version of SAC) and sounds great.
Play with the random functions. 

https://impactsoundworks.com/product/super-audio-boy/


----------



## creativeforge

We shan't forget to mention this collection of...:


----------



## creativeforge

I'm going to be using my laptop to play VSTis and soft synths for the first time. E-V-E-R. Windows 10 64. 

When you recover from this shocking news, I need to find non-iLok amazing lush pads (I got Lush101 but can't find the presets, so pray for me). Wonder is Alchemy could deliver, although I'm stuck on Omnisphere with sounds like Glorious Guitars. Does it exist anywhere for FREE? Been going through the list here but time is short so I thought I'd ask! 

Lush pads, aftertouch, wide reverbs, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## synthpunk

Omni will be your friend for a long time Andre. DIVA if you have a good processor and 4 cores min. Vahalla VV, Eventide Black Hole (if still on sale )

Free ? U-he Tyrell N-6, OBM-X.


----------



## creativeforge

I installed Valhalla VV immediately!  I own Blackhole as well.

Omni, on a duo core with 8GB RAM, I'm not sure how that would work? My System goes from 10% to 38% just being idle. I'm heading to Alchemy right now. I may still give in and install Omni, as you say: never-ending sound palette...


----------



## CT

Didn't think I should start a new thread just to ask this; is there any free patch sharing going on for Alchemy, similar to what you find within the u-he community? I haven't nearly been through all Alchemy has to offer yet, but I already want more....


----------



## creativeforge

miket said:


> Didn't think I should start a new thread just to ask this; is there any free patch sharing going on for Alchemy, similar to what you find within the u-he community? I haven't nearly been through all Alchemy has to offer yet, but I already want more....



I don't know of any exchange in a community, but Simon Stockhausen creates great libraries: http://patchpool.de/alchemy_shop.html


----------



## synthpunk

Yah the Patchpool stuff is good, hopefully you were able to get a good selection of the optional Camel Audio Factory libraries as I've always thought those were well done by programmers like Himalaya, and Luftrum.



creativeforge said:


> I don't know of any exchange in a community, but Simon Stockhausen creates great libraries: http://patchpool.de/alchemy_shop.html


----------



## synthpunk

Yeah you're going to need eventually to look at upgrading your processing power like your other thread in the DAW forum.

If you decide to keep the D50 you found there's a lot of great pads In that machine and also the older Roland Romplers such as the 1080 and JD 990 have great pads as well and are available very cheap, but Omni is great.

And another free vst you can try for Juno type pads.
https://tal-software.com/products/tal-u-no-62




creativeforge said:


> I installed Valhalla VV immediately!  I own Blackhole as well.
> 
> Omni, on a duo core with 8GB RAM, I'm not sure how that would work? My System goes from 10% to 38% just being idle. I'm heading to Alchemy right now. I may still give in and install Omni, as you say: never-ending sound palette...


----------



## synthpunk

Free sound bank for OB-Xd
http://www.stawczyk.com/stamina.php


----------



## dathyr1

This is from the past. At the time I bought all most all of HG Fortune's VST plugins which were created
by Günther Hager who unfortunately passed away in 2014. He created allot of different styles of
VST's with allot of parameters. Since he passed away, most of his creations are now free. Plus there are allot of raw Sounds that he used to create the VST's that can be acquired. Link to some of the VST plugins below

http://www.vst4free.com/index.php?dev=HG_Fortune&l=0 They are all 32 bit VST's

One of the last VST's he did which was called "The Tiger" I don't see that one in the selection of VSTS. It was pretty
awesome at the time he did it.

The VST Serenity I really liked also. To find other stuff/sounds, etc just search for HG fortune.
I really enjoyed what he did. it depends on what your tastes are.

Dave


----------



## Kuusniemi

Just uploaded a new freebie set to Man Makes Noise: https://www.manmakesnoise.com/freebies 
10 cinematic presets for NI Massive.

Do enjoy!


----------



## TheUnfinished

New soundset, Kuu Quu, for TyrellN6 up on my Free page.

http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/free/


----------



## synthpunk

Another 80's summer freebie from Matt @TheUnfinished . This time for the U-he freeware synth Podolski. Look forward to trying these tonight Matt, Cheers.

http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/free/



TheUnfinished said:


> New soundset, Kuu Quu, for TyrellN6 up on my Free page.
> 
> http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/free/


----------



## synthpunk

Free Korg PS3100 vsti plugin. Mac/ PC now.

https://www.fullbucket.de/music/fb3100.html


----------



## synthpunk

Music Radars 2017 Best Free Synth Plugins.

http://www.musicradar.com/news/7-of-the-best-new-free-vstau-plugin-synths-to-download-in-2017


----------



## synthpunk

Free U-he Hive Tarot Soundset from Alexander Hacke (Einstürzende Neubauten)
https://www.u-he.com/cms/182hive-soundsets#tarot


----------



## Aditya.inHim

Hi, Serum Users, there is another little gift for you 

I just finished the new free serum presets (Sylerum2) for you and some other presets I've released before here :
http://www.inhimproduction.com/free-preset.html

Enjoy


----------



## synthpunk

There is now a Mac version of this one btw.




synthpunk said:


> Free Korg PS3100 vsti plugin. PC only though.





synthpunk said:


> https://www.fullbucket.de/music/fb3100.html


----------



## thedigitalDog

Announcing https://vcvrack.com/

VCV is designed to be a complete DAW for creating modular synthesizer compositions, or as an extension of your existing Eurorack system for trying new modules using an audio interface for audio and CV. 

Sounds and looks excellent ! Open-source !

The Muffwiggler thread : 
https://www.muffwiggler.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=186899


----------



## Krezie

Hi all, 

I have some free soundsets on my website.

Free (direct download) sets for Hive, VirtualCZ and Image-Line Harmless:
http://www.kreziesounds.com/free/

Some sets you'll receive a downloadlink for when registering to my newsletter (sets for Dune2, The Qyooo and Arturia Jupiter-8V3). These sets contain 25 presets each:
www.kreziesounds.com (see subscription info there).

Happy musicmaking  !

Frank
Krezie Sounds


----------



## synthpunk

Stillwell Audio Schwaa Olga Soviet Synth plugin (unlimited trial/donationware) ashtray included 
http://www.stillwellaudio.com/plugins/olga/

PG-8X (JX-8P) Synth Plugin
https://sites.google.com/site/mlvst0/


----------



## Mundano

hey folks! this news:

*VCV Rack*
https://vcvrack.com/
https://github.com/VCVRack


----------



## synthpunk

NI Free Reaktor 6 Player
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/synths/reaktor-6-player/

NI Free Reaktor Blocks Wired
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/synths/blocks-wired/

NI Free Micro Prism
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/synths/mikro-prism/


----------



## synthpunk

HY Free Step Sequencer pc/mac
https://hy-plugins.com/product/hy-seqcollectionwinmac/

click download/free version


----------



## synthpunk

He has added a PS-3300 plugin which is also free. mac/pc.
https://www.fullbucket.de/music/fb3300.html



synthpunk said:


> There is now a Mac version of this one btw.


----------



## Jaap

Adding this one: 10 free patches for Iris 2 

http://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/zodiac-free-edition-10-free-patches-iris-2/


----------



## synthpunk

Air Expand2 Free until Nov 30th, 2017
https://bedroomproducersblog.com/2017/10/20/air-music-xpand2-free/


----------



## synthpunk

Free Cymatics Serum Halloween Skin
https://cymatics.fm/jack-o-lantern-xfer-serum-skin/


----------



## synthpunk

Kyhon offer free patches for U-he Ace (2 sets) and Zebra (Different categories). His website is on the eccentric side and **caution to anyone who has epilepsy!**. Click around until you find the links (hint: Ace, click on two different circles. Zebra, click on Experimental/pads/leads/effect clusters).

http://www.kyhon.com/


----------



## Living Fossil

synthpunk said:


> Kyhon offer free patches for U-he Ace (2 sets) and Zebra (Different categories). His website is on the eccentric site and **caution to anyone who has epilepsy!**. Click around until you find the links.
> 
> http://www.kyhon.com/



Played around with Kyhon's new ACE sounds last night. Some real gems in there...


----------



## synthpunk

Linndrum LM-2 samples, donationware
http://trashaudio.com/2012/10/linndrum-lm2-samples/


----------



## Jaap

And adding a new one to the list for Zebra 2 and The Dark Zebra 

http://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/pagan-ii-free-edition/


----------



## synthpunk

Stagecraft Infinity Sample Based Synth Free via Reverb.com
https://reverb.com/software/instruments/stagecraft/1367-stagecraft-infinity-synth-reverb-exclusive


----------



## JPQ

synthpunk said:


> Stagecraft Infinity Sample Based Synth Free via Reverb.com
> https://reverb.com/software/instruments/stagecraft/1367-stagecraft-infinity-synth-reverb-exclusive




I dont load it and before i test any comments about this?


----------



## synthpunk

And he completes the trifecta adding a free PS-3200 simulation plugin.
https://www.fullbucket.de/music/fb3200.html



synthpunk said:


> He has added a PS-3300 plugin which is also free. mac/pc.
> https://www.fullbucket.de/music/fb3300.html


----------



## synthpunk

Modartt Organteq Beta Version Free. (4 octave Pipe Organ)
http://www.forum-pianoteq.com/viewtopic.php?id=5399


----------



## synthpunk

Futurecraft Kairatune (Free)
http://futucraft.com/kairatune/


----------



## synthpunk

OB-Xd is available again after a lengthy illness.
https://www.discodsp.com/obxd/


----------



## synthpunk

Free patch banks for U-he Podolski, Zebra2, and Tyrell N6.
http://sonicunderworld.com/freebies/

Free U-he Tyrell N6 Patch bank from Kevin Schroeder
http://www.amazona.de/wp-content/tyrell/Tyrell_Patches_by_Kevin_Schroeder.rar


----------



## synthpunk

Bedroom Producers Best Free VST's 2017
https://bedroomproducersblog.com/2017/12/28/free-vst-plugins-2017/


----------



## synthpunk

Free U-he Beatzille patch set
https://thpsynthpresets.com/product/free-soundset-for-beatzille/


----------



## Jaap

Here 10 free patches for Omnisphere 2 (be warned though, big bangs included here  )
https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/products/pagan-iii-impacts-freebie-omnisphere-2/


----------



## Jaap

And another contribution to the pool 

https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/products/pagan-iv-freebie-iris-2-soundset/


----------



## synthpunk

1000 DX FM Patch Banks. .sys files should all work for Hardware, FM8, Dexed and Arturia.
https://ufile.io/yro9t


----------



## ghobii

Just stumbled upon this Reddit thread with 1700 wavetables for Serum


----------



## synthpunk

Full Bucket has added a bunch more freebies to there donationware site including Korg Mono/Poly, Delta, and Sigma emulations. https://www.fullbucket.de/music/vst.html


----------



## jiffybox

Cheers for the heads up, Synthpunk. Good stuff as ever from Full Bucket.


----------



## synthpunk

Your welcome, anyone with a Brian Wilson avatar must be alright 



jiffybox said:


> Cheers for the heads up, Synthpunk. Good stuff as ever from Full Bucket.


----------



## C.R. Rivera

synthpunk said:


> Your welcome, anyone with a Brian Wilson avatar must be alright


 Unless it is actually Eugene Landy in disguise


----------



## synthpunk

Free soundsets for Podolski, Zebra, and Tyrell N6 from Stephan Baer
http://sonicunderworld.com/freebies/


----------



## Jaap

Here 3 more freebies.

For Omnisphere 2: https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/empty-fields-f-2-freebie-for-omnisphere-2/
For Zebra 2: https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/empty-fields-f-1-freebie-zebra-2-soundset/
For Diva: https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/pagan-v-freebie-diva-soundset/


----------



## Jaap

Here an update with some more freebies:

For Omnisphere 2

https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/journeys-freebie-omnisphere-2-soundset/
https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/cloud-atlas-freebie-omnisphere-2-soundset/

For Falcon

https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/empty-fields-f-3-freebie-for-falcon/

And last one for Zebra 2

https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/black-and-white-zebra-2-soundset-freebie/


----------



## fladd

I am quite surprised to not see ZynAddSubFX here. While a current binary with the novel Zyn-Fusion GUI is 45$+ pay what you want, the software itself is open source. It can hence be build from source, and binaries with an alternative GUI, are also available for free.

I am also surprised that this synth is not discussed in these forums in general, since in several other places it seems to be considered one of the best (by some even THE best) software synth available (free or commercial).


----------



## bill5

Haven't read through all of this, but my short list of free soft synths would be something like:

OB-dx (for Oberheim sound...might not count as an overall synth)
FB300
Podolski
cheezemachine
Chimera
Synth1


----------



## Kuusniemi

Hey there!

In advance of me releasing my first commercial sound library I give you a chance to check out some of the patches as a freebie.

10 hand selected patches from the 200 of the full soundset. I spent quite a bit of time torturing a poor piano that sits alone in a lobby. These 10 patches contain 19 original soundsources so everything is unique.

The full library will be released, well, not going to say a date but probably within a month.

Enjoy!


----------



## whiskers

Kuusniemi said:


> Hey there!
> 
> In advance of me releasing my first commercial sound library I give you a chance to check out some of the patches as a freebie.
> 
> 10 hand selected patches from the 200 of the full soundset. I spent quite a bit of time torturing a poor piano that sits alone in a lobby. These 10 patches contain 19 original soundsources so everything is unique.
> 
> The full library will be released, well, not going to say a date but probably within a month.
> 
> Enjoy!



This looks intriguing - excited for the full release?


----------



## Kuusniemi

whiskers said:


> This looks intriguing - excited for the full release?


Well, I am. Still quite a bit of things to take care of before I can actually release the full Lobby Piano.


----------



## whiskers

Kuusniemi said:


> Well, I am. Still quite a bit of things to take care of before I can actually release the full Looby Piano.


So am I! Let us know when it's released


----------



## Kuusniemi

whiskers said:


> So am I! Let us know when it's released


Oh I will post it here once everything is done. The library itself is pretty much finished, just have the mandatory mundate things to do still (setting up shop etc).


----------



## DSmolken

I've set up a shop last year for a few things, PM me if you want to know about some of the options I looked at and what I ended up doing in the end.


----------



## Jonathan Sharp

And some free stuff from me too - There's a small bank of sounds for Zebralette and a bunch of free Analog Modular Percussive Samples : https://heartwoodsoundware.com/free-stuff/


----------



## Kuusniemi

Man Makes Noise releases Omnitaur for Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2.6.

Omnitaur is a free library based entirely on the Moog Minitaur waveforms that come with the version 2.6. This library will not work on older versions of Spectrasonics' Omnisphere than 2.6.

Omnitaur contains 50 patches of Arps, Basses, Leads and Pads.

Omnitaur is free, go get it here: https://www.manmakesnoise.com/freebies


----------



## Josh Richman

SOUNDEQUALS - JUNO Explorations. Free presets.

https://reverbmachine.com/community-synth-preset-pack


----------



## Jaap

10 free presets for the upcoming Omnisphere 2 soundset Nordic. No limitations in use 






Nordic Freebie – Omnisphere 2 soundset | Triple Spiral Audio







www.triplespiralaudio.com


----------



## whiskers

Jaap said:


> 10 free presets for the upcoming Omnisphere 2 soundset Nordic. No limitations in use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nordic Freebie – Omnisphere 2 soundset | Triple Spiral Audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.triplespiralaudio.com


<3


----------



## sostenuto

whiskers said:


> <3



ALSO !!!! 






Freebies | Triple Spiral Audio







www.triplespiralaudio.com





These are amazing offers from a terrific creator /provider !! ….. imho


----------



## Sample Fuel

www.samplefuel.com

Many "LITE" versions of our instruments as well as a FREE Granular/Sampler called DROP-CRE8.


----------



## Whywhy

Vital, by Vital audio:
Wt and spectral modifier with some awesome goodies.


----------



## bill5

An oldie I forgot about which I think flew under the radar and I'm revisiting is Crystal. I like the way it's laid out, esp like how it isolates mult voices in a patch and I can easily increase or decrease the sound of each.


----------



## KarlHeinz

bill5 said:


> An oldie I forgot about which I think flew under the radar and I'm revisiting is Crystal. I like the way it's laid out, esp like how it isolates mult voices in a patch and I can easily increase or decrease the sound of each.


Yes, agree, and the morph function in between two patches still is unique today. And there are really lots of wonderful presets if you download the additioal ones. Sad that its not develloped anymore.


----------



## FlyingAndi

I surprised Surge hasn't been mentioned. When I realize I'm spending too much time looking for a sound in all the Reaktor ensembles that come with Komplete, I always go back to surge and find something that works.








Surge


Surge is an open source digital synthesizer.




surge-synthesizer.github.io


----------



## bill5

Pretty sure it has, but yeah it is a good one.


----------



## bill5

I don't think Impulse was mentioned but regardless FYI/FWIW; it's not ground-breaking or anything, but I've rediscovered it and it has some really nice fun presets and though the UI is dated looking, it's IMO easy on the eyes and easy to use and straightforward, more than I can say about many highly-touted pricey ones. I plan to get some use from this!

https://vst4free.com/plugin/232/


----------



## Jan @ Treeswift

Hey! This seems like a good place to mention *Zebra Chicklets*, our free soundset for Zebra2. It's a small, but rather eclectic collection that ranges from lush multi-layered pads to off-the-wall loops and ambiences. It's not a "lite" version of our commercial soundsets, either – these are all unique patches.






You can download Zebra Chicklets https://www.treeswiftaudio.com/freebies (here), no strings attached. Enjoy!


----------



## Consona

Vital - Spectral Warping Wavetable Synth


Vital - Spectral Warping Wavetable Synth




vital.audio


----------



## TheUnfinished

Hello. As part of my website re-design, I added four new free soundsets to my *Free* page.

The four new soundsets are *MG-1 Plus Volver*, *Diva Saur*, *Pendulate Khimaera* and *Zebralette Zeit*.

Enjoy!


----------



## Pier

Thanks @TheUnfinished !


----------



## sostenuto

TheUnfinished said:


> Hello. As part of my website re-design, I added four new free soundsets to my *Free* page.
> 
> The four new soundsets are *MG-1 Plus Volver*, *Diva Saur*, *Pendulate Khimaera* and *Zebralette Zeit*.
> 
> Enjoy!


Many thanks for MG-1 & Pendulate creations ! 🙏🏻 Headed for Repro Structure ✌️


----------



## sylent01

TheUnfinished said:


> Hello. As part of my website re-design, I added four new free soundsets to my *Free* page.
> 
> The four new soundsets are *MG-1 Plus Volver*, *Diva Saur*, *Pendulate Khimaera* and *Zebralette Zeit*.
> 
> Enjoy!


Hey Matt, any plans for Pigments 3? Would buy...


----------



## jcrosby

sylent01 said:


> Hey Matt, any plans for Pigments 3? Would buy...


I've actually been wondering the same thing.


----------



## TheUnfinished

sylent01 said:


> Hey Matt, any plans for Pigments 3? Would buy...


Not at the moment. Haven't spent enough time with it yet. It's on my (ever-growing) list of things to play with.


----------



## R. Naroth

Seven years after purchase, I still find myself reaching for Zebra for sound design. Here are some “almost acoustic” presets I created. The comb filter is the bomb. 


Download link available in youtube video description or here.
Full disclosure: I did not play badinere, turkish rondo or the circus theme myself, I just pasted some of the freely available midi files into the track.


----------



## MrBBojahr

Hello all,

there are also some free patches on my website (the site is in german, but I hope the automatic translation function works well):

https://www.bjoernbojahr.de/presets-sounds.html

The latest project are three soundsets for u-he Diva, TAL-J-8 and TAL-U-No-LX. The music / demo songs for them are also available on a short album on various streaming portals:
Spotify
Apple Music

Many greetings
Björn


----------



## TomislavEP

I apologize if these are already mentioned in this thread, but I've just read that U-He has updated their "ZebraCM" and "Triple Cheese" free virtual synths with a new GUI and possibly some other features:









ZebraCM: Baby Zebra


ZebraCM: Baby Zebra



u-he.com












Triple Cheese: Luscious and cheesy


Triple Cheese: Luscious and cheesy



u-he.com





I haven't actually tried it myself, but "ZebraCM" seems even more powerful than "Zebralette". If I'm not mistaken, you can get it for free but only with a copy of "Computer Magazine" (the digital version would also do, I suppose).


----------



## Pier

TomislavEP said:


> I apologize if these are already mentioned in this thread, but I've just read that U-He has updated their "ZebraCM" and "Triple Cheese" free virtual synths with a new GUI and possibly some other features:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZebraCM: Baby Zebra
> 
> 
> ZebraCM: Baby Zebra
> 
> 
> 
> u-he.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple Cheese: Luscious and cheesy
> 
> 
> Triple Cheese: Luscious and cheesy
> 
> 
> 
> u-he.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't actually tried it myself, but "ZebraCM" seems even more powerful than "Zebralette". If I'm not mistaken, you can get it for free but only with a copy of "Computer Magazine" (the digital version would also do, I suppose).


Yeah the digital version of CM works.

I got the CM version of Bazille like that.


----------



## uncontrollable

R. Naroth said:


> Seven years after purchase, I still find myself reaching for Zebra for sound design. Here are some “almost acoustic” presets I created. The comb filter is the bomb.
> 
> 
> Download link available in youtube video description or here.
> Full disclosure: I did not play badinere, turkish rondo or the circus theme myself, I just pasted some of the freely available midi files into the track.



Thank you!


----------



## Pier

It's not much... but here are 5 free presets from my Zebra subwoofer library.



https://www.mercurysounddesign.com/zips/mercury-deep-impact-demo.zip


----------



## Yogevs

TomislavEP said:


> I apologize if these are already mentioned in this thread, but I've just read that U-He has updated their "ZebraCM" and "Triple Cheese" free virtual synths with a new GUI and possibly some other features:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZebraCM: Baby Zebra
> 
> 
> ZebraCM: Baby Zebra
> 
> 
> 
> u-he.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple Cheese: Luscious and cheesy
> 
> 
> Triple Cheese: Luscious and cheesy
> 
> 
> 
> u-he.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't actually tried it myself, but "ZebraCM" seems even more powerful than "Zebralette". If I'm not mistaken, you can get it for free but only with a copy of "Computer Magazine" (the digital version would also do, I suppose).


How to I update from a current version of ZebraCM? Would just getting the latest issue get the latest version?


----------



## TomislavEP

Yogevs said:


> How to I update from a current version of ZebraCM? Would just getting the latest issue get the latest version?


Unfortunately, I can't give you a precise answer as I'm not subscribed to the magazine and don't use ZebraCM. I'm guessing that buying a copy will grant you access to the download section from where you can download the current installer.


----------



## Yogevs

TomislavEP said:


> Unfortunately, I can't give you a precise answer as I'm not subscribed to the magazine and don't use ZebraCM. I'm guessing that buying a copy will grant you access to the download section from where you can download the current installer.


Already did - using Readly


----------



## Pier

Not sure if this has been already posted, but Venus Theory has many free presets here:









Venus Theory | Sample Packs


Venus Theory official sample packs for Future Garage, Ambient, Foley and Found Sound!




venustheory.com


----------



## KEM

Just downloaded the free version of Vital, very excited to check it out after all the positivity I’ve heard about it on here


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> Just downloaded the free version of Vital, very excited to check it out after all the positivity I’ve heard about it on here


Liking it?


----------



## KEM

Pier said:


> Liking it?



Pretty cool so far!! I’ll end up getting the full version eventually, there’s no such thing as too many synths


----------



## Pier

KEM said:


> Pretty cool so far!! I’ll end up getting the full version eventually, there’s no such thing as too many synths


All versions of the synth are the same btw. Only the presets and wavetables change.

I don't use it much myself but I'm teaching synths to my 18 year old nephew with Vital since it's pretty powerful and very visual.


----------



## bill5

KEM said:


> there’s no such thing as too many synths


You'll learn.


----------



## bill5

TomislavEP said:


> I haven't actually tried it myself, but "ZebraCM" seems even more powerful than "Zebralette". If I'm not mistaken, you can get it for free but only with a copy of "Computer Magazine" (the digital version would also do, I suppose).


In other words, not free.


----------



## R. Naroth

I have been playing with Pigments 3 these past few days. Created a few patches without really reading the manual. Posting here free for those interested. 

Impressions: UI is very intuitive. The grain synth is really nice to play with. Modulations are super easy to create. Light on CPU. Wish there were more/better filters.

Translating a sound in my head into an actual patch is a bit hard. With Pigments, usually it is an experiment to see where it takes me. I think I'll comeback to Pigments when I need to quickly create a patch based on grains.

Please let me know if you have any trouble importing the bank. Attaching one of the sample sounds in a very familiar tune.. 

View attachment pigments-time-patch.mp3


----------



## Pier

R. Naroth said:


> Attaching one of the sample sounds in a very familiar tune..


"Do not go gentle into that good night. Rage, rage against the dying of the light."


----------



## timsusa

Vital ??


----------



## LA68

Didn't see ModulAir on the front page. Modular synth with 50 something modules and polyphonic. What's not to love?


----------



## Andy Jazzy

Good luck to everyone. Here are the patches for Zebra (old version). Strange textures for ambient.

https://presetshare.com/[email protected]

My music (not knowing how to insert it at the bottom):


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3lTg3wpykSZhs2ngO2L_0A/videos


----------



## DisCovers

synthpunk said:


> My Best Free Synth Plugins List...
> 
> Tytel Helm
> Freeware Analog Synth
> http://tytel.org/helm/
> 
> Dexed
> Free 6 Operator FM synth
> http://asb2m10.github.io/dexed/
> sound banks
> http://tinyurl.com/h2cg7en
> *http://tinyurl.com/hgt4wl4*
> 
> U-he Beatzille
> Visual analog modular synth, limited version of U-he Bazille.
> http://bedroomproducersblog.com/2016/10/18/u-he-beatzille-free-2/
> 
> U-he Tyrell N6
> Poly Virtual Analog Synth. Good as tears in the rain.
> https://www.u-he.com/cms/tyrelln6
> 
> U-he Podolski
> Simple Virtual Analog synth, surprisingly good and useful
> https://www.u-he.com/cms/podolski
> 
> U-he Zebralette
> https://www.u-he.com/cms/zebralette
> 
> Disco DSP OB-Xd
> Virtual Analog Oberheim Synth
> http://www.discodsp.com/obxd/
> 
> Tal Uno-62
> Virtual Juno Synthesizer (older version of commercial product)
> https://tal-software.com/products/tal-u-no-62
> 
> Daichi Synth1
> Virtual Analog Synth based on Nordlead
> http://www.geocities.jp/daichi1969/softsynth/#downmac
> 
> Greenoak Crystal
> Digital Soft Synth (FM, Wave, Granular)
> http://www.greenoak.com/crystal/dnld2.html
> 
> Logic users, built in synths (yes you are paying for the DAW)
> Alchemy2, Retrosynth, ES2, Sculpture, etc. all very powerful options as are other synth that come with other DAWS.
> 
> Please feel free to add others, comment, etc. and Enjoy!!


Thanks


synthpunk said:


> My Best Free Synth Plugins List...
> 
> Tytel Helm
> Freeware Analog Synth
> http://tytel.org/helm/
> 
> Dexed
> Free 6 Operator FM synth
> http://asb2m10.github.io/dexed/
> sound banks
> http://tinyurl.com/h2cg7en
> *http://tinyurl.com/hgt4wl4*
> 
> U-he Beatzille
> Visual analog modular synth, limited version of U-he Bazille.
> http://bedroomproducersblog.com/2016/10/18/u-he-beatzille-free-2/
> 
> U-he Tyrell N6
> Poly Virtual Analog Synth. Good as tears in the rain.
> https://www.u-he.com/cms/tyrelln6
> 
> U-he Podolski
> Simple Virtual Analog synth, surprisingly good and useful
> https://www.u-he.com/cms/podolski
> 
> U-he Zebralette
> https://www.u-he.com/cms/zebralette
> 
> Disco DSP OB-Xd
> Virtual Analog Oberheim Synth
> http://www.discodsp.com/obxd/
> 
> Tal Uno-62
> Virtual Juno Synthesizer (older version of commercial product)
> https://tal-software.com/products/tal-u-no-62
> 
> Daichi Synth1
> Virtual Analog Synth based on Nordlead
> http://www.geocities.jp/daichi1969/softsynth/#downmac
> 
> Greenoak Crystal
> Digital Soft Synth (FM, Wave, Granular)
> http://www.greenoak.com/crystal/dnld2.html
> 
> Logic users, built in synths (yes you are paying for the DAW)
> Alchemy2, Retrosynth, ES2, Sculpture, etc. all very powerful options as are other synth that come with other DAWS.
> 
> Please feel free to add others, comment, etc. and Enjoy!!


Thanks for the list! I didn't know many of them beforehand. One synth I would definitely add to the list (even though everyone knows it) is Vital. It's just amazing.


----------



## Cdnalsi

Great list, I'm really enjoying u-he's free synths, and was wondering besides their "PatchLib" section on the website, where else could I find some more free presets?


----------



## LA68

Unless I missed it somewhere, Cobalt hasn't been mentioned yet. Nothing groundbreaking, but I always liked something about the sound of it and how simple it is.









Leslie Sanford's VST Plugins


Leslie Sanford's VST Plugins



www.lesliesanford.com


----------



## LA68

Jeremy Evers » Atlantis



This one's been around for such a long time and I totally missed that it's been updated to 64 bit two or three years ago.

Super dated interface and a bit weird to operate, but it's quite capable. And on a lazy day just messing around with the 5 randomization buttons (all / oscs / modulators / filters / delay) and the undo / redo button can be quite fun and lead to the one or other happy accident.


----------



## Eduardo1

So hapoy for this list


----------



## LA68

Asper by zOne.sk - Synthesiser Plugin VST VST3


Experimental synth combining wave table, subtractive, phase distortion and physical modeling for sound generation. Idea was to add humanizat...




www.kvraudio.com





"Experimental synth combining wave table, subtractive, phase distortion and physical modeling for sound generation. Idea was to add humanization to the sound on oscillator level in order to simulate behavior of real world instrument where each hit is different. It is not trying to simulate sound behavior like in analog synth, but rather to simulate Round Robin."

Thought their Eclipsis synth was one of the finest freebies back in the day, this must have been released relatively recently. 64-bit, resizeable GUI. Gonna give this one a spin later.


----------



## method1

A few patches I made for Synapse Obsession.


----------



## R. Naroth

Hi All, Posting the ZebraHZ patches created while I was trying to deconstruct one of my favorite tracks. I remember being mesmerized by it while watching the film. Some of these patches especially those in the opening were quite hard to get it right in a half decent way. It took several trials. It helped that Bladerunner tracks were done mostly using Zebra. Download link is available in the youtube description.


----------



## doctoremmet

R. Naroth said:


> Hi All, Posting the ZebraHZ patches created while I was trying to deconstruct one of my favorite tracks. I remember being mesmerized by it while watching the film. Some of these patches especially those in the opening were quite hard to get it right in a half decent way. It took several trials. It helped that Bladerunner tracks were done mostly using Zebra. Download link is available in the youtube description.



Much appreciated! Very generous of you ❤️


----------



## StefanoM

Elements FREE Upgrade PACK 3 For Kontakt 7 ( cinematicguitars - darkscapes )


----------



## Pier

R. Naroth said:


> Hi All, Posting the ZebraHZ patches created while I was trying to deconstruct one of my favorite tracks. I remember being mesmerized by it while watching the film. Some of these patches especially those in the opening were quite hard to get it right in a half decent way. It took several trials. It helped that Bladerunner tracks were done mostly using Zebra. Download link is available in the youtube description.



This is amazing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## grabauf

R. Naroth said:


> Hi All, Posting the ZebraHZ patches created while I was trying to deconstruct one of my favorite tracks. I remember being mesmerized by it while watching the film. Some of these patches especially those in the opening were quite hard to get it right in a half decent way. It took several trials. It helped that Bladerunner tracks were done mostly using Zebra. Download link is available in the youtube description.



Amazing presets! I love the sound of Blade Runner! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## D Halgren

R. Naroth said:


> Hi All, Posting the ZebraHZ patches created while I was trying to deconstruct one of my favorite tracks. I remember being mesmerized by it while watching the film. Some of these patches especially those in the opening were quite hard to get it right in a half decent way. It took several trials. It helped that Bladerunner tracks were done mostly using Zebra. Download link is available in the youtube description.



Thanks 🙏 
I would love to see a series about how you deconstruct sounds and build them up. How you think about the process. You have a real gift.


----------



## R. Naroth

D Halgren said:


> Thanks 🙏
> I would love to see a series about how you deconstruct sounds and build them up. How you think about the process. You have a real gift.


Thanks for your kind words @D Halgren. I don't really have a disciplined method or process to deconstructing a track using Zebra. Usually I start with a few main sounds to see if it feasible. For the 2049, it was the synth sounds in the second half and the Big bang. For Dune, it was the Cello and voice patches. Then everything else get layered around those. Let me see what you suggested-- making a video series..


----------



## richmwhitfield

Here are some presets for Novum



Extract the .7z and then drag and drop the extracted folder onto Novum and it will import the presets. An 'N' will appear - click on that to filter down to only the Nova presets.






Those of you that have an aversion to a lot of reverb might want to steer clear


----------

